# Pole Barn Build



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Time to get another one of these threads started. I finished up site prep a few months back and got word my builder is "2-3 weeks out". It will be 24'x60' with a lean to 18'x60'


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this down here or in AL? You mind sharing the builder and what you're paying? PM me if you don't want to publicize. Looking to do something like that in the next few months. You just going with dirt pad for it?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Is this down here or in AL? You mind sharing the builder and what you're paying? PM me if you don't want to publicize. Looking to do something like that in the next few months. You just going with dirt pad for it?


North Escambia County Fl


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Really enjoy these threads, looking forward to following along!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Following.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I just finished a 30’ x 48’. Bought the complete kit from Baker Metals here in Troy. Hired a local guy to put it up, finished it in less than a day. I went ahead and floored it with concrete. Turned out great


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Steve are you doing those metal truss's and 6x6's?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good on you for doing your own pad, I’m sure that saved some serious coin. That is something I feel catches a lot of ppl off guard due to cost to get a proper foundation to elevation.

Checked last week and it was around $220 per dump truck delivered. I count at least 8 loads there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Good on you for doing your own pad, I’m sure that saved some serious coin. That is something I feel catches a lot of ppl off guard due to cost to get a proper foundation to elevation.
> 
> Checked last week and it was around $220 per dump truck delivered. I count at least 8 loads there.


He ain't worried. If I had his money, I would burn Splittine's.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He ain't worried. If I had his money, I would burn Splittine's.


You’re the one that has the money for a fancy bathroom for a party. You could burn a wet mule with all the money you have.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Curious of your Builder/assembler as well. A good friend of mine does killer work and been throwing them up like crazy!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> You’re the one that has the money for a fancy bathroom for a party. You could burn a wet mule with all the money you have.


Stimulus money.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Steve are you doing those metal truss's and 6x6's?


8x8's


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Good on you for doing your own pad, I’m sure that saved some serious coin. That is something I feel catches a lot of ppl off guard due to cost to get a proper foundation to elevation.
> 
> Checked last week and it was around $220 per dump truck delivered. I count at least 8 loads there.


Dirt is super expensive. I think I got it for $175 a load since the pit was about 4 miles away


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jaster said:


> Curious of your Builder/assembler as well. A good friend of mine does killer work and been throwing them up like crazy!


Berry Rollins he's brother in law to Steve that has Steve's Catfish Farm


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I never built a foundation that I wished later I had built a foot higher.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Following
i need to build one of these


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The best money I ever spent was having mine spray foam insulation. I did the ceiling and walls.
I put a gooseneck hitch in my F250 yesterday and with the doors open and big fan on, it wasn’t terrible.

security camera view from loft.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I just finished a 40x50 with 8x8 posts last weekend. labor was my son, his buddy, and myself. Turned out great and was much needed! good luck on this one. You will enjoy it. one of the best things I’ve done to the property for sure. Gonna start another smaller one (maybe 30x40) for equipment storage When I can afford more wood!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Question:

Mine is not fully sealed, i.e. light peeks in around the roll up doors and at the ridge vents. How in the hell do you keep the frogs out of the shop?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You talking about closures?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Question:
> 
> Mine is not fully sealed, i.e. light peeks in around the roll up doors and at the ridge vents. How in the hell do you keep the frogs out of the shop?


Use the closure strip Boat Dude posted above at the ridge vent. These are available at most any metal supply house.Just be sure to get outside closures for the ridge vent. Inside closures are for the eaves. The roll up door manufacturer should offer a gasket to seal above the door when it closes.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet. Seems like that is a very specific product and should work. I'll look into it.

Guess its going to be even hotter in there now.

🙃


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Sweet. Seems like that is a very specific product and should work. I'll look into it.
> 
> Guess its going to be even hotter in there now.
> 
> 🙃


An electric louvered fan on the gable will give you a lot of ventilation.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

All of what Boardfeet said.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Outside9 said:


> The best money I ever spent was having mine spray foam insulation. I did the ceiling and walls.
> I put a gooseneck hitch in my F250 yesterday and with the doors open and big fan on, it wasn’t terrible.
> 
> security camera view from loft.


Who did you use to spray foam insulate it?


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I have one electric louvered fan in the gable and two roof mounted vent turbines and mine stays decently comfortable throughout the summer. 2,000 sq ft and no insulation.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would rather have gable fans then insulation, good luck finding roof leaks.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just had my 18 x 40 moved thanks to Banana Tom. He hooked me up with a crew that did a fantastic job. They had to take it down, pack it up move it to the new location and set it all back up again. 
Thanks Tom.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Berry Rollins he's brother in law to Steve that has Steve's Catfish Farm


Hopefully he has learned how to build a proper pole barn by now. He built mine in 2015

His metal work is some of the best you will ever see, on the other hand his wood work is god awful. I had to reframe all of my doors and windows. He also didn’t make my eaves high enough to accommodate the size roll up doors I ordered, then cut my trusses trying to make them fit. 

I gave him a punch list and never saw him again. He tried to send a final invoice 2 years later, which I did not pay.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

auburn17 said:


> Hopefully he has learned how to build a proper pole barn by now. He built mine in 2015
> 
> His metal work is some of the best you will ever see, on the other hand his wood work is god awful. I had to reframe all of my doors and windows. He also didn’t make my eaves high enough to accommodate the size roll up doors I ordered, then cut my trusses trying to make them fit.
> 
> I gave him a punch list and never saw him again. He tried to send a final invoice 2 years later, which I did not pay.


Luckily its open air. I'll be building out the lean to


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

It looks like they'll start this week


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Keep us updated!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Get good rollup doors.


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

I built a 28'x60' one here on my Farm 6 years ago. Alabama Steel in Montgomery had the best price along with a couple extra structural features some others don't have.....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I just talked to a scared porta potty delivery guy. He sounded relieved when he said Oh I seez mens working.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Poles going in today


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

3rd one from the right looks crooked.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> 3rd one from the right looks crooked.


I had some bad lighting when I took them a few minutes ago, could be what’s throwning it off. Or are you already deep in the wine


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I had some bad lighting when I took them a few minutes ago, could be what’s throwning it off. Or you’re already deep in the wine


White Claws.


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)

Following


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> I had some bad lighting when I took them a few minutes ago, could be what’s throwning it off. Or you’re already deep in the wine





MrFish said:


> White Claws.


 Your gona need whiskey just to watch if I bring these guy’s to help. Lol


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

OSHA approved!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

All the poles are set


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hopefully you have a liability policy in place. Those kind of contractors are a serious liability.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Curry54 said:


> Hopefully you have a liability policy in place. Those kind of contractors are a serious liability.


 Mennonites?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Mennonites?


Looks great. I think he’s associated my attempt to be funny with your build sorry for that. And Curry those are not contractors their red-necxs


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Curry54 said:


> Hopefully you have a liability policy in place. Those kind of contractors are a serious liability.


He's a poor. He don't have no inshurince.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> He's a poor. He don't have no inshurince.


Thank you!! Ain’t gettin nuffin from me


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking good!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I little more work this week


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Could you post or PM me Mr. Rollins' contact information please.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Could you post or PM me Mr. Rollins' contact information please.


Sent


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

LOOKING GOOD!! Thanks for sharing.. I would like to ask for his contact info as well?


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

That dead pine tree gona get ya.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

turbodog said:


> That dead pine tree gona get ya.


Its actually further back than it look in the picture


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Sent


Muy Gracias!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> White Claws.


Song quote: Looked Across the Bar and saw her pretty lips sipping on a White Claw!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

turbodog said:


> That dead pine tree gona get ya.


just a little info on dead pines. they will be there forever. they delimb themselves, drop all branches or the wind gets them, and then they turn into what us old folks call doughty. they hardly ever fall.
jack


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If its a good dead pine it turns into fat lighter core, it just takes a while.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lees way2 said:


> If its a good dead pine it turns into fat lighter core, it just takes a while.


Use to I don't think this hybrid planted stuff does. When you find it now day's it came from older growth. This is not fact just what I have observed around here. What yawl seeing. Is there as much around with more pines than ever?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I see a place I can put my hammock.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I see a place I can put my hammock.


Homemade hammock?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> Homemade hammock?


Naa


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I see a place I can put my hammock.


Don't be putting your banana hammock on that man's pole barn.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

She’s coming along


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's gonna be a perfect party location. maybe a meet n greet for us forum members.  
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> that's gonna be a perfect party location. maybe a meet n greet for us forum members.
> jack


I’d definitely pull through on doing it


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I’ll definitely pull through on doing it


I have a smoker that might be able to accommodate a few pieces of meat.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I have a smoker that might be able to accommodate a few pieces of meat.


What’s her name?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

They knocked it out this week but, it’s not over . Its back to dirt work and building out the lean to side, Much more to come


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks awesome!
where are you located in Pace?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Looks awesome!
> where are you located in Pace?


I live in Pace but, this is in Walnut Hill


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks solid!! Coming along pretty fast.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

What it will end up looking like on the lean to side


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

KICKASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking good!! They are moving on with that project.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I like it a lot, Just wondering why you would want a tub in there. I would just install a 60" shower.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I like it a lot, Just wondering why you would want a tub in there. I would just install a 60" shower.


I like bubble baths


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> I like bubble baths


well, isn't that special.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I make my own bubbles.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

What are you going to do on the floor, mines just dirt covered with mulch?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

turbodog said:


> What are you going to do on the floor, mines just dirt covered with mulch?


Crushed concrete on the larger side


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gonna be a perfect spot for our meet-n-greet..
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

looks great including the inside design and very heavy duty , if i was younger and in better health that is what i wanted. Love the Walnut Hill area and my land is on the edge north of Dogwood Park .
only go every now and then but this is a fantastic event every month open for all men if you have never been and the steak is fantastic




__





Men's Barn Meeting – 2nd Thursday of Every Month







mensbarnmeeting.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, let's start planning this. all pff members will attend this meet-n-greet at steven's new pole barn and steven will decide the date. steven will furnish the restrooms and sleeping quarters for the night. am i right so far?
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ok, let's start planning this. all pff members will attend this meet-n-greet at steven's new pole barn and steven will decide the date. steven will furnish the restrooms and sleeping quarters for the night. am i right so far?
> jack


Jack wants a bubble bath…

Now, try and erase that image from your brain


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I was good until the bubble bath and Jack!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Jack wants a bubble bath…
> 
> Now, try and erase that image from your brain


He'll supply the straws.....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I’m good except for a weekend in October when I go quail hunting


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats gonna be nice!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Jack wants a bubble bath…
> 
> Now, try and erase that image from your brain


only frank can come up with these ideas. he's itching for a video.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> ok, let's start planning this. all pff members will attend this meet-n-greet at steven's new pole barn and steven will decide the date. steven will furnish the restrooms and sleeping quarters for the night. am i right so far?
> jack


Are you in charge of the canned hors d'oeuvres and Hog maw chili?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll bring the shark coochie.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Plans stolen.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Plans stolen.


Shell or interior?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Interior. I'm wanting to do something similar but have to be on the second level with the living quarters, due to flood potential. Meeting a contractor tomorrow morning to discuss this very thing.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Interior. I'm wanting to do something similar but have to be on the second level with the living quarters, due to flood potential. Meeting a contractor tomorrow morning to discuss this very thing.


A few other lay outs for you


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

steven,
throw out a few good dates to consider so spooney (our meet-n-greet instigator) can get this thing going.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what about lane's end-of-H-season gumbo party? could we combine the meet-ups?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> steven,
> throw out a few good dates to consider so spooney (our meet-n-greet instigator) can get this thing going.
> jack


Fall or spring?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what about lane's end-of-H-season gumbo party? could we combine the meet-ups?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ghostly sunshine: over 1 million scoville. sob that's hotter than habanero 100 to 350000.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So Mr. Fish and chile rellano are the cooks. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> So Mr. Fish and chile rellano are the cooks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


hold on, you gettin way ahead of the game. (but i totally agree) we need to finalize the date first.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> hold on, you gettin way ahead of the game. (but i totally agree) we need to finalize the date first.
> jack


You didn’t answer the question, fall or spring?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> You didn’t answer the question, fall or spring?


It's football season now.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> You didn’t answer the question, fall or spring?


getting everyone to agree on a date is the hardest part to plan a get-together. we need everybody who wants to attend to express a date.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> getting everyone to agree on a date is the hardest part to plan a get-together. we need everybody who wants to attend to express a date.
> jack


Start a post and we’ll discuss


----------

